# 1979 Martin Cougar II



## geezer hunter (Mar 27, 2011)

For complicated reasons, I am trying to revive my old 1979 Martin Cougar II with round wheels. Extensive searches, including the Martin manual indicates the way to change the draw length is by changing the string length, BUT...it cautions to not exceed the range listed on the bow (which has faded off. I also noted there are two holes for pins in the wheels, but I believe that is to change the let-off from 50% to 30%.

*My question is..."What is the string length range of this bow?" The current string is 38" for about a 30" draw. Can you help? Thanks*


----------



## spmnlvr (Apr 28, 2009)

I have the same bow, maybe not the same year but from your description extremely similar. My sticker says:

assembled by Vi Neal
MT-6 Cougar 11
peak weight 25-45lbs
holding weight 50%
string length 38"
draw length 27-29"
bow number 13445

Does this help? What do you think it's worth?


----------



## jahiatt (Dec 28, 2010)

Can you post a pic of it?


----------



## SolidSnake (May 28, 2010)

if your not able to refurbish it , maybe i can help you just let me know


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

The 2 axle holes should be 50%/65%, is there 3 slots in the wheels?? What are you trying to accomplish in refurbishing this bow? What questions do you have.
I started to work on compounds in 1972 so I know some thing about them. Send me a PM with your questions.


----------

